

Streamtools – A graphical toolkit for working with streams of data - bpierre
https://nytlabs.github.io/streamtools/

======
dj-wonk
As of about 20 minutes ago:

> 4/1/2015 Development for streamtools has waned as our attention has turned
> towards developing a language paradigm that embraces blocking, types, and
> more reasonable semantics. Stay tuned.

[https://github.com/nytlabs/streamtools/commit/e8f4fe069fc287...](https://github.com/nytlabs/streamtools/commit/e8f4fe069fc28749e54f6e6354ed2ffb0e0948a1)

~~~
shepardrtc
Perhaps its an April Fools joke? This project seems very interesting. I would
hate to see it just sit there.

~~~
thedz
I don't think so -- feels like just unfortunate timing for when Hacker News
discovered this project. They must have seen the increased attention and
updated their README to reflect the lack of development (The last commit
before today was Nov, 2014)

------
anigbrowl
Awesome - more stuff like this please. Flow-based programming is a really
great thing and this is a good start. Props for making it available as a local
service; this seems reasonably robust and usable, especially for a first
iteration. More examples would be good, as would nestable macros. Native
Instrument's digital audio tool _Reaktor_ is a great example of what can be
achieved in this area, as are the tools from DSP Robotics, which are also a
little more code-oriented.

Win 64 Binaries work fine, but they unpack to a file called 'st' which has to
be renamed to 'st.exe'. Tsk tsk. From the docs:

 _if you 're a Windows user we do provide binaries but don't know much about
how to interact with a Windows machine - you will need to translate these
instructions to Windows yourself._

haha. It's not that scary folks, try it!

~~~
mbrownnyc
Really does remind me of Max MSP.

~~~
mikebelanger
Yeah same here - reminds of me of its close cousin, PureData.

------
NamTaf
The Windows x64 .tar.gz extracts to a file with no extension. It's actually a
.exe that you then run to stat a webserver on localhost. It'll assign a port
that you can connect to.

edit: I'm trying to do the 'hello world' tutorial but I don't think my
fromhttpstream block is updating when I hit Update. It blanks out the Endpoint
area when I hit update, but then seems to do nothing when it's connected to a
tolog block.

~~~
anigbrowl
Look at the terminal window that opens up when you start - that's there the
log data is going. You can also go to a ToFile block.

~~~
NamTaf
When I doubleclick on the red box, I do see the JSON for the httpinput, but
I'm not seeing anything in the command prompt window.

I bet it's my company's firewall. The app itself will be doing the data fetch
and won't be getting through the NTLM proxy, because it's not looking for the
HTTP_PROXY settings for the command prompt (which tells it to use cntlm to get
through the proxy).

------
tgasson
Safe FME[0] is an enterprise licensed version of this. It's can read and write
almost any format and has some quite unique paradigms for transforming data
structures. I wish there was an open source clone of it.

[0][http://www.safe.com/fme/fme-desktop/](http://www.safe.com/fme/fme-
desktop/)

~~~
gegtik
how does this differ from Informatica?

It provides a gui for data transformation as well
([https://www.informatica.com/](https://www.informatica.com/))

------
scoopr
At first glance, seems similiar to nodered[0].

[0] [http://nodered.org](http://nodered.org)

------
finnn
looks really cool, but the fromhttpstream endpoint they reference seems to be
down or broken

